# K-Mart: Beating Orlando Was Personal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Even though he isn’t the biggest dude around, I think that Kenyon Martin is one of the last people in the League who I’d want to get mad.
> 
> Before the Nuggets/Magic game last night, K-Mart was mad about the last time they played Orlando, when the Magic were still hoisting three’s to extend the final margin to 106-88.
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2009/02/k-mart-beating-orlando-was-personal/


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> http://dimemag.com/2009/02/k-mart-beating-orlando-was-personal/


Kmart's lips on his neck tattoo is the most ridiculous thing I have seen in a minute. (N/H)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

anru321 said:


> Kmart's lips on his neck tattoo is the most ridiculous thing I have seen in a minute. (N/H)



your N/H pass is granted


sure we all remember what happened when the nuggs tried to run the score up on the knicks.....


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> your N/H pass is granted
> 
> 
> sure we all remember what happened when the nuggs tried to run the score up on the knicks.....


care to elaborate? we didnt dirty punk one of their player's neck's in garbage time. we waited for the next game to get revenge.

"running the score" is complete bull****. i had no problem at the time when the magic did it. did it sting? obviously. is running the score wrong? shouldnt be...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You can't tell your guys to NOT score. BUT, there is a difference between shooting threes in the fnial minutes and giving your scrubs time to run the offense and score naturally.

When was the last time NY had a winning record, anyway?


----------

